# Is "Same Sex Attraction" a sin?



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

The sermon in the below site addresses "attraction" vs. "practice" according to Scripture and in my opinion is the clearest message I've heard on the subject. The sermon is about 45 minutes but IMO is well worth the time.

http://austinstone.org/resources/sermons/584--is-same-sex-attraction-a-sin


----------



## Livininlogs (Oct 12, 2005)

I'm sorry but sin is sin is sin and what he is saying is a man lusting for a man is ok. Kind of a word play for me in Matthew 5:28 Jesus tells us
[28] But I tell you that anyone who looks at a woman lustfully has already committed adultery with her in his heart. True he states woman but again lust is lust and Sin is sin. Jesus also tells us to hate someone is the same as murder. So how in the world would thinking about laying with a man would not be sin. I love my brothers in Christ but only in an agape love. Condoning the thought of a same sex attraction is only the start the devil will use this to corrupt and defile. Now I have friends that are homosexual but they know where I stand. If you look at this the way he presented it then female homosexuals are acceptable be because they are not even mentioned. Just a way for the progressives to push their agenda into the church. I apologize if I offend anyone but ole school don't change.


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

No--he's saying "lust" is a sin. But, he says that "attraction," before furtherance into lust is not. This is consistent with Matthew 5:28. Stop dwelling in the attraction before it becomes something more like lust.

Agape love is unconditional...expects nothing in return and is self-sacrificial. We are to "love our neighbor as ourselves." Our neighbor is an all-inclusive term.

I thought the message was clear...following Jesus is costly.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

It is no wonder why people have a hard time with the scripture. Hate is the same as murder? A man looking on a woman with sexual attraction is the same as having sex with her?

Come on..


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

Something in my spirit just doesn't feel right about this. Seems like a sneaky way that the enemy trying to get his foot in the door. God's word is plain and simple in the bible. People are always trying to find a loophole when it is very crystal clear.

We don't hate homosexuals. On the contrary, because we love them, we warn them about God's judgement and wrath that awaits all that are unrepentant and in rebellion toward Him. 

And yes, if you hate or lust that is considered sin. Because it is all a matter of the heart. God is looking at our heart and not our outward appearance.

Just my thoughts on this...


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

"following Jesus is costly"

That's the terrible, cold truth. If it were easy everyone would.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

BATWING said:


> It is no wonder why people have a hard time with the scripture. Hate is the same as murder? A man looking on a woman with sexual attraction is the same as having sex with her?
> 
> Come on..


What you are failing to see is that with God, everything centers around the heart. Where your treasure is, there also is your heart. Another way of saying it is, where your desires are, you heart is also.

For example, if someone looks at ****, but doesn't commit the physical act, it is still sin. Why? Because sin starts in the heart and then is carried out in actions.

Lastly to the OP, we are to love the sinner, but not condone the sin. We must remember that we are all sinners. The bible says no one is righteous in God's eyes. But, He did make a way for our sins to be forgiven, which is through Jesus Christ, God's only son.

Romans 1: 24-28 is clear
24Therefore God gave them over in the sinful desires of their hearts to sexual impurity for the degrading of their bodies with one another. 25They exchanged the truth about God for a lie, and worshiped and served created things rather than the Creatorâ€"who is forever praised. Amen. 
26Because of this, God gave them over to shameful lusts. Even their women exchanged natural sexual relations for unnatural ones. 27In the same way the men also abandoned natural relations with women and were inflamed with lust for one another. Men committed shameful acts with other men, and received in themselves the due penalty for their error. 
28Furthermore, just as they did not think it worthwhile to retain the knowledge of God, so God gave them over to a depraved mind, so that they do what ought not to be done.


----------



## Livininlogs (Oct 12, 2005)

Batwing 
Gods word is written to be easy to follow, it is the secular mind that makes it so difficult to understand. They cannot understand how someone can hate the act a person is performing and not hate the person. To them it's all hate or nothing. There is difference between the sin and the sinner. We are meant to strive to become Christ like. Jesus never looked on any person with lust in his heart so would it be too much to ask for us to strive and do the same. He never had hate in his heart for anyone committing sin. Heck I'm still a no good sinner and fail Him daily and he loves me. 
There is scripture fromNnumbers to Revelations warning of false profits. People that skew the Word to fit an agenda have much to fear. Read Revelations 22:19 I do not want what God has for these that take and change His word to use for their own profit. 

Batwing Jesus tries to tell us how simple it is. You come to him as a child. A child looks at things in a very simple way. They don't try to analyze every word. God put no hidden messages, no code, only the word and until you open your heart to Him and learn to speak God it will always confuse you.

And further more same sex acts AND thoughts are sin nothing will ever change that.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Good reply Livininlogs!!!


----------

